# Peep Show



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2007)

Woohoo got Season 4 through the door today! First couple of episodes are a bit weak but it turns out well. Love this show!


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 8, 2007)

Must order it - didn't get to see any of this series


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 8, 2007)

It's on video.google.co.uk

....and it's fucking brilliant.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2007)

Got it from Play.com for £12.


----------



## stereotypical (Nov 9, 2007)

The wedding episode is class


----------



## subversplat (Nov 9, 2007)

I think the first couple of episodes are _supposed_ to be weak just to lull you in before releasing the pure comedy of the end of the series


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 9, 2007)

mummy


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 31, 2007)

Rahtid!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peep-Show-5...bs_sr_12?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1199124754&sr=8-12


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 31, 2007)

My aunty just got be the first 4 series boxset for xmas, wonderful women.


----------



## CJohn (Dec 31, 2007)

Show went downhill for me after the first two series, it is still very funny though. But it went from something semi-believable, and hence identifiable with, to something a bit over-the-top...


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 31, 2007)

I have to agree... I mean eating a dog FFS


----------



## CJohn (Dec 31, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> I have to agree... I mean eating a dog FFS



I must have missed that??? But yeah, my point exactly.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 31, 2007)

CJohn said:
			
		

> Show went downhill for me after the first two series, it is still very funny though. But it went from something semi-believable, and hence identifiable with, to something a bit over-the-top...



I would agree on series four, but I thought series three was fabulous.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 31, 2007)

Series 2 has been my fave so far. 

True, it's not as good as it used to be, and I agree with CJohn's description of how that came to be, but it started off at such dizzy heights of brilliant that it could go downhill for another 2-3 series and still be a good watch.

I await the next genius comedy though - after The Thick Of It, what will it be?


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 31, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> I have to agree... I mean eating a dog FFS


 
I thought the dog-eating episode was one of the funniest ones ever. It's an unlikely scenario, definitely - but a lot less far-fetched than Sophie actually agreeing to marry Mark.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 1, 2008)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I thought the dog-eating episode was one of the funniest ones ever. It's an unlikely scenario, definitely - but a lot less far-fetched than Sophie actually agreeing to marry Mark.


Oh yeah fucking hell it was hilarious.

"Why did you have to eat it Jeremy?!"

"I don't know! It's just that at the time, I really felt like I _needed_ to eat it!"

That fucking cracked me up!

As for sophie marrying Mark... yes that was far-fetched, but come on, not more than eating the dog of some rich bird you are trying to bone  

(pun intended. coat retrieved.)


----------



## stat (Jan 1, 2008)

season 4 is fucking hilarious
eta: it's still on 4OD (channel 4 on-demand)


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 1, 2008)

It's on youtube as well innit? If you want to do it the illegal way


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2008)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> I have to agree... I mean eating a dog FFS



Sorry but that was fucking funny. The show was never believable, it had too many stupid situations in it for it to be. The fourth series started off weak but ended well...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2008)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> Rahtid!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peep-Show-5-David-Mitchell/dp/B000X8WIAO/ref=pd_bbs_sr_12?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1199124754&sr=8-12



Huh? When's that out!?


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Huh? When's that out!?


It says on Amazon that the DVD is out in March.

Apparently series 5 was commissioned in March 2007, prior to the broadcast of Series 4.

This is lame: http://www.sitcom.co.uk/news/news.php?story=000183

How much more wrong could this be: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/a28564/fourth-series-of-peep-show-unlikely.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2008)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> It says on Amazon that the DVD is out in March.
> 
> Apparently series 5 was commissioned in March 2007, prior to the broadcast of Series 4.
> 
> ...



So it's been made but not shown on tv??

That second link is old...


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> So it's been made but not shown on tv??
> 
> That second link is old...


I know it's old... but when it was first announced that there would be no series 4, I thought that was it, and bought the 3-series box set... bastards  I've sold it now and am waiting for the 5-series set to come out

check this http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2021697379

behind the scenes


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh now this is fucking quality: The Peep Show Orchestra


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 1, 2008)

i happily don't own any tv series on DVD's  

the peep show is, however, killingly funny, the guys are both arse holes but who cares, i think it's the most extreme misanthropic show on tv and i can only watch 1 episode at a time. It's the voiceover/situation play that really makes it special.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2008)

I've never seen Peep Show.

Is the first series easy enough to find online to watch (preferably without downloading a via torrent)?

(Same goes for The Mighty Boosh.)


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 1, 2008)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> i happily don't own any tv series on DVD's


I wouldn't normally buy one myself, as they're really not my thing. Peep show is the only thing that has been capable of making me want to buy a tv series dvd set, so it _must_ be fucking good.


----------



## albionism (Feb 29, 2008)

Likewise. I'm not one for buying dvd's of tv shows, but Peep Show and The Mighty Boosh i did buy. Monumentaly fantastic tv .


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 29, 2008)

Peep show 5 should be on TV in May. I think.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Peep Show pisses all over Mighty Boosh
_Vintage Paw_


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 29, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> Peep Show pisses over Mighty Boosh



spot on


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 29, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> Peep Show pisses all over Mighty Boosh
> _Vintage Paw_



Fucking right.


----------



## albionism (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh Peep Show is the superior of the two, but the Boosh is still fantastic tv


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 1, 2008)

I think 15 Storeys High is much better than Peep Show, though.  Been watching PS this week, and while it's watchable and I'll probably burn it, it's nothing that new or original IMO, while FSH was totally original telly without being at all self-consciously 'wacky'.


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 1, 2008)

you should check out the original radio series of 15 storeys high, RD - '15 minutes of misery'. Downloadable for free somewhere or other...

http://muse.cream.org/bill/others.html


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 1, 2008)

I've actually got it on the computer but never got round to listening to it!


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 1, 2008)

Do! It's his stand-up mixed with bits of 15 Storeys. Good stuff.

I wish he'd go back to writing-acting, rather than just making appearances on panel shows.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 1, 2008)

The thing I've got is two series of a radio version of the programme. 

Me too, I guess he must be pissed off thatthe bbc never comissioned a 3rd series.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2008)

Season 5 starts very soon!!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 21, 2008)

i really like the first series of Peepshow. Haven't really watched  much of the other series maybe because I didn't enjoy the  2nd series as much.


----------



## Herbsman. (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought the 2nd was better than the first, but each to his/her own. Trust me it's worth watching 2-4, there are some really funny episodes amongst them.


----------



## Dravinian (Apr 21, 2008)

I seem to be in a minority, I thought Boosh was better then Peep Show, but then I find skin crawling embarassment to be, in the main, not funny.  Which is why I don't really like Howard.

I do like the Mitchell and Webb Look though, that is a funny show, so I know it isn't the comedians or their humour I don't like.  Just don't like the basic premise of: Look how unlucky and shit we are, and watch how horribly wrong everything goes for us.

It is like a scripted comedy documentary about deformed kids.  I feel dirty watching it and deriving any pleasure from it, so much so that it saps any enjoyment I might have got from the jokes.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2008)

The Mighty Boosh is indeed shite.  I tried some of it recently and it was near unwatchable.

On the other hand, "Extras" is pretty good.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 21, 2008)

Dravinian said:


> I seem to be in a minority, I thought Boosh was better then Peep Show, but then I find skin crawling embarassment to be, in the main, not funny.  Which is why I don't really like Howard.
> 
> I do like the Mitchell and Webb Look though, that is a funny show, so I know it isn't the comedians or their humour I don't like.  Just don't like the basic premise of: Look how unlucky and shit we are, and watch how horribly wrong everything goes for us.
> 
> It is like a scripted comedy documentary about deformed kids.  I feel dirty watching it and deriving any pleasure from it, so much so that it saps any enjoyment I might have got from the jokes.



Preferring Mitchell and Webb (mostly bloody awful!) to Peep Show certainly puts you in a minority  I think there are some real heart-warming moments in Peep Show, and the depth of the characters and respect they evoke takes it beyond the usual 'comedy of embarrassment' genre.

Saw the trailer for Season 5 last night - can't wait!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2008)

Season 1 is excellent, 2 and 3 pretty good, 4 starts off a little average but gets back on form about half way through. 5 looks great!


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 21, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Season 1 is excellent, 2 and 3 pretty good, 4 starts off a little average but gets back on form about half way through. 5 looks great!



season 2 ftw


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2008)

Watched S4 again last night and was giggling constantly throughout, eating a dog! Haha!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking forward to friday!


----------



## Herbsman. (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm gonna set a reminder on my phone


----------



## Dravinian (Apr 28, 2008)

You know I downloaded the first 3 seasons of Peep Show, had to torrent wouldn't allow single downloads.

I couldn't finish the first episode.  I remembered I had seen it at least twice previously and just didn't find anything in that entire episode funny, so I deleted em.

So you lot are tasteless when it comes to comedy, I can live with that.


----------



## purves grundy (May 2, 2008)

Bumpity-bump

*gets excited*


----------



## stdPikachu (May 2, 2008)

Dravinian said:


> So you lot are tasteless when it comes to comedy



You are so out of touch with your own humanity. Hope you can live with that


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 2, 2008)

I had the complete box set for xmas, watched them all in like 3 days. Can't wait hoping it'll be great.


----------



## Herbsman. (May 2, 2008)

so is it on at 9pm?


----------



## purves grundy (May 2, 2008)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Can't wait hoping it'll be great.



I missed out on the excitement and initial disappointment of series 4 cos I was out of the country, but I'm brimful with spunky excitement tonight.


----------



## purves grundy (May 2, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> so is it on at 9pm?



10.30pm


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 2, 2008)

I am supposed to be going out tonight, for the first time in ages.

I am just looking for excuses to go home for 10.30...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 2, 2008)

> I am just looking for excuses to go home for 10.30...



Blame it on poverty. If it doesn't work at least you'll be able to get a couple of drinks from it.

Does it start on 10:30 because its a bit more risqué this series?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 2, 2008)

I am just going to say "fuck you all, peep shows on" then walk out whilst giving them the finger.

On both hands.


----------



## purves grundy (May 2, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am supposed to be going out tonight, for the first time in ages.
> 
> I am just looking for excuses to go home for 10.30...



Just watch it on 4OD soon as you get back in


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 2, 2008)

4OD crashes my computer. 

As does youtube etc. 

And I dont have freeview. 

My only other option is to wait a few weeks until I go home, and download them all.


----------



## purves grundy (May 2, 2008)

And miss out on the collective happiness / disappointment? No, in this case the finger/s is/are the way to go.


----------



## Herbsman. (May 2, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> 10.30pm


Oh f*cks sake

I told my mrs its on at 9 so she's comin home early

Why cant there be a channel 4 -1.5?

gonna phone her and tell her to stay out with her friends and we'll watch it at 1130


----------



## purves grundy (May 2, 2008)

Here we go...


----------



## ethel (May 2, 2008)

i am mark


----------



## Epico (May 2, 2008)

So far, so good.

I'd forgotten how hot 'Big Suze' is.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 2, 2008)

:d


----------



## ethel (May 2, 2008)

argh. the terracotta army has nothing to do with samurais!


----------



## manifold (May 2, 2008)

"Why don't we burn him with cigarettes?"  I'm loving this episode, although I do miss the normal situations...


----------



## Herbsman. (May 2, 2008)

It was shit


----------



## Fledgling (May 2, 2008)

Arggghhhh, arghhh, wowwwwwwwwww, yeaaaaaaaaa yeaaaaaaaaa yeaaaaaaaa. Had no idea it's back. I should have known, wow, so excited. Missed it on TV but 4OD's getting my undivided attention as soon as I've done these stupid assignments. Why oh why do I have more work than ever when there's Peep Show and snooker on? Self banned snooker but Peep Show is mandatory. Genius, love it love it love it. 

(fourth series improves with time)


----------



## purves grundy (May 2, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> It was shit



Hmmmm.... I wouldn't go as far as that. It was a very strange episode to start with - where's the background? Is Jez still in the band? What position does Mark have now? That was a 2nd or 3rd episode.

And because those questions went unanswered, we didn't get to see the characters interact in different environments. Too 'Jez & Mark' centred.

Mark's reaction to the first burglary was poorly written, but the second burglary was great. Loved that. I don't think Big Suze would advocate torture though.

Love the link with the 1st episode with the 'fuck off, clean shirt' kid. Or does that mean that Peep Show is self-consciously Peep Show now, too aware of its own history?

6.5/10


----------



## zoooo (May 2, 2008)

It was ace.

_If I have to fuck you to fuck her, I will_, was an awesome line.

And the final scene was great too.
Hurray!


----------



## purves grundy (May 2, 2008)

zoooo said:


> _If I have to fuck you to fuck her, I will_, was an awesome line.


best line for sure


----------



## moonsi til (May 2, 2008)

it doesn't seem to be on 4OD...


----------



## joevsimp (May 2, 2008)

_I'm his one_


----------



## zoooo (May 2, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## purves grundy (May 3, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> it doesn't seem to be on 4OD...



look like the 'watch again' thing starts at yesterday's TV? 

Maybe it's on now it's past midnight?


----------



## El Jefe (May 3, 2008)

I was really disappointed, hoped for a return to form. 

I think the 'comedy of embarassment' format has been wrung dry now


----------



## Maggot (May 3, 2008)

Amusing, but not great.

Hasn't the girl Mark got a date with been in it before. She looked familiar.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (May 3, 2008)

'if she gets a spanner, i'll kick off'


----------



## purves grundy (May 3, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I was really disappointed, hoped for a return to form.
> 
> I think the 'comedy of embarassment' format has been wrung dry now



Peep Show was always much more than embarrocom, though. If the writing maintained the same quality, there'd be no sense of 'already been here'. 

Give it another episode, I reckon.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (May 3, 2008)

the blonde bloke in peep show is just like my brother


----------



## purves grundy (May 3, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> the blonde bloke in peep show is just like my brother



"that blonde bloke"



*gets nerdy, protective and indignant*


----------



## foo (May 3, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> 'if she gets a spanner, i'll kick off'



the only bit to make me really LOL was when he asked if it was illegal to sit on the burglar


----------



## Herbsman. (May 3, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I think the 'comedy of embarassment' format has been wrung dry now



Exactly.

I think the script for that show goes something like this:
"Mark and Jeremy plan to do something normal. It fucks up spectacularly in a way that you wouldn't expect to happen in real life, but this is Peep Show so you would easily see it coming. The End"


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> look like the 'watch again' thing starts at yesterday's TV?
> 
> Maybe it's on now it's past midnight?


It usually gets done in the morning, around 8/9am, but it _is_ the weekend!


----------



## futha (May 3, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Amusing, but not great.
> 
> Hasn't the girl Mark got a date with been in it before. She looked familiar.



was she the cancer girl from the episode where they have the party at tonis? tonis sister i think. i think it was a good episode but im not too sure about re-using the lines from previous series 'shit muncher' 'clean shirt' etc

edit: sorry the cancer girl was in it but not that character. the blond girl he had a date with does look familiar though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2008)

Any torrents about for this?


----------



## stavros (May 3, 2008)

zoooo said:


> _If I have to fuck you to fuck her, I will_, was an awesome line.



My favourite too. I know he didn't feature last night, but we must have Johnson at some point. Definitely my favourite character apart from Jez and Mark.


----------



## Maggot (May 3, 2008)

stavros said:


> My favourite too. I know he didn't feature last night, but we must have Johnson at some point. Definitely my favourite character apart from Jez and Mark.


Super Hans is better than Johnson


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Any torrents about for this?



On Demonoid: 


http://www.demonoid.com/files/details/1461835/3383685/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2008)

Cheers DC


----------



## shakermaker88 (May 3, 2008)

I thought it was great, the thing is, it became formulaic a long time ago but it's still good, the one liners in the monologues are a bit tedious but it's still a great series, just funny to watch, it's never been substandard if you know what i mean. Just sort of teeters, but at a high level.


----------



## zoooo (May 4, 2008)

I'm not actually that fussed about Super Hans.
He's all right though.

Better than Big Suze at least.
Although I do like that she's Claudia Winkleman's (half?) sister. For some reason I find that endlessly fascinating.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2008)

D/ling 4oD now to watch...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2008)

Ffs the bloody software wont install...fucking channel 4 piece of shit, why can't they just use the bloody iPlayer?


----------



## shakermaker88 (May 4, 2008)

You can download the first episode on iTunes for free! (of series 5 btw)


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 4, 2008)

I have a choice of 4od or Itunes?

I think I will wait until I go home and torrent it, tbh.


----------



## fjydj (May 4, 2008)

shakermaker88 said:


> You can download the first episode on iTunes for free! (of series 5 btw)



cheers for flagging that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2008)

shakermaker88 said:


> You can download the first episode on iTunes for free! (of series 5 btw)



You fucking what!? *fires up iTunes*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 5, 2008)

"Mark, if I have to fuck you to fuck her, then I will. So be careful where you stand." 

About the best line in it an otherwise lame outing...


----------



## purves grundy (May 8, 2008)

I just watched it again and actually I think it's a fucking good first episode. Much better than the start of season 4.
*
HOWEVER*

The chlamidya (sp?) storyline. Jez had already got chlamidya in episode 4 (I think) of Season 3. When he chatted up Mark's sister in the pub, Mark reminds him he's got it to put her off him. Jez says replies that it's symptomless.

How do they think we wouldn't notice that?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2008)

Yeah I thought that too...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2008)

Hahaha! That was fucking funny!


----------



## dlx1 (May 9, 2008)

1st heros now peep show missed it! I need an alarm clock.

*waits for it to show on 4od


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> 1st heros now peep show missed it! I need an alarm clock.
> 
> *waits for it to show on 4od



It'll be on Ch4 +1 about now.


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (May 9, 2008)

Having missed the first episode which had mixed reviews got to say that was a return to form "I'll do a Mandleson!"


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2008)

That worked for me.


----------



## zoooo (May 9, 2008)

I love you Super Hans, don't leave me!

I actually liked him a lot more in that ep too.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 9, 2008)

I found Dobbie quite sexy when she was in the stationery cupboard


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2008)

AverageJoe said:


> I found Dobbie quite sexy when she was in the stationery cupboard



Nothing wrong with that.



Was it the look on her face?

Because that was fucking win.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 9, 2008)

I think it was.


*reminisces*

I think it was.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2008)

AverageJoe said:


> I think it was.
> 
> 
> *reminisces*
> ...



THINK?


----------



## poului (May 9, 2008)

*56e8itfgoy8*

She was quite strangely attractive wasn't she?

I think it's the disarming northern accent.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2008)

poului said:


> She was quite strangely attractive wasn't she?
> 
> I think it's the disarming northern accent.



She reminds me of one of my ex girlfriends. Who I could entirely imagine doing that in a stockroom. 

And is also an IT technician.

And is also northern.

Hmmm.


----------



## poului (May 9, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> She reminds me of one of my ex girlfriends. Who I could entirely imagine doing that in a stockroom.
> 
> And is also an IT technician.
> 
> ...




Crikey, how many ex-girlfriends who resemble quirky TV characters do you have?


----------



## AverageJoe (May 9, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> THINK?



Sorry dude - you busted me! I wouldnt have been like Mark with an invite like that....

*reminisces again*

*cries a little for lost youth*


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2008)

poului said:


> Crikey, how many ex-girlfriends who resemble quirky TV characters do you have?



Which other ones have I mentioned?


----------



## poului (May 10, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Which other ones have I mentioned?





Err, Cassie.

Repeatedly.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2008)

poului said:


> Err, Cassie.
> 
> Repeatedly.



Oh yes.


----------



## zoooo (May 10, 2008)

Sorry to tell you, gentlemen, but when they were looking in the mirror together it was ALARMING how much she was physically the female version of David Mitchell.

Watch it again and you will see!


----------



## salem (May 10, 2008)

AverageJoe said:


> I found Dobbie quite sexy when she was in the stationery cupboard





poului said:


> She was quite strangely attractive wasn't she?
> 
> I think it's the disarming northern accent.







Dillinger4 said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh so glad it wasn't just me then 

(and yes it was the look on her face)


----------



## Herbsman. (May 10, 2008)

fuck! I can't install 4od on my computer for various reasons i wont go into. is episode 2 online somewhere?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> fuck! I can't install 4od on my computer for various reasons i wont go into. is episode 2 online somewhere?



You can download it for free via iTunes (4oD doesn't work for me either) now.


----------



## purves grundy (May 10, 2008)

What a great episode


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2008)

Innit, fucking funny!


----------



## May Kasahara (May 10, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Sorry to tell you, gentlemen, but when they were looking in the mirror together it was ALARMING how much she was physically the female version of David Mitchell.
> 
> Watch it again and you will see!



So true! I noticed that as well, in between shrieks of laughter. Ace episode.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Nikkormat (May 10, 2008)

Very funny. Better than just about any other comedy that's been on TV for ages.

But...

Like series 4, it's too contrived. It's lost something that the first three series had.


----------



## Herbsman. (May 10, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You can download it for free via iTunes (4oD doesn't work for me either) now.


It was £1.49 when I looked this morning

Episode 1 was free


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2008)

sophiehad some good lulz this ep.


----------



## Gingerman (May 10, 2008)

"Old style pedoing before it got a bad name"


----------



## stereotypical (May 10, 2008)

Great episode


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> "Old style pedoing before it got a bad name"



"You don't have to be a paedo to be a Scout leader."
"But it helps."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> It was £1.49 when I looked this morning
> 
> Episode 1 was free



Oh yeah you're right, that's lame...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2008)

Nikkormat said:


> Very funny. Better than just about any other comedy that's been on TV for ages.
> 
> But...
> 
> Like series 4, it's too contrived. It's lost something that the first three series had.



I know what you mean...


----------



## Belushi (May 10, 2008)

Just watched it, cracking episode.

I thought Dobbie was hot


----------



## Herbsman. (May 10, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh yeah you're right, that's lame...


Its Ok it's on E4 in 10mins


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> Its Ok it's on E4 in 10mins



Yep was about to post that.


----------



## Gingerman (May 10, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Just watched it, cracking episode.
> 
> I thought Dobbie was hot


not the only onewho though that


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> not the only onewho though that



No.


----------



## Herbsman. (May 11, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> No.


Yes.

I mean No.

I mean, yes she is hot.

The problem is, I work with a guy called Dobber, who is a 60 year old man with a speech impediment, so when she said her name was Dobbo I thought of him. Ugh.


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2008)

Do you think either Mark or Jez would be likely to post on U75? I can't decide which one is more likely, or possibly both without either knowing the other is here.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2008)

Mark would be too scared by the mentals, and stick to the forum on the QI website.

Jez definitely. The opinionated druggie loser.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 11, 2008)

I dont know. I am very much like Mark and I feel quite comfortable among the mentals.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 11, 2008)

It seems to me if there is one fictional TV character who would definitely be an Urbanite it would be Jeremy. The scene in last week's episode where he was trying to bond with the burglar ("Are you a rent boy and everything?") was pure Urban.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2008)

Heheh both would post here, in fact there are some like both of them already on here!


----------



## stavros (May 12, 2008)

I must admit, I do have some of Mark's lesser qualities.


----------



## ethel (May 12, 2008)

i am mark. i have a british museum membership.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that I used to know the person who Jez is based on

He looks like him, talks like him and thinks and behaves like him, it's really very uncanny.  He worked in television but was also a musician (well in the same way that Jez is a musician)

His first name is Dom / Dominic, better not say his last name

I loved this, however I have friends who work as extras who have worked on peep show and they all say that while the production team all talk to them Mitchel and Webb never so much as acknowledge the presence of any extras which can feel rather disconcerting.


----------



## xenon (May 13, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> She reminds me of one of my ex girlfriends. Who I could entirely imagine doing that in a stockroom.
> 
> And is also an IT technician.
> 
> ...



Dobbie, had a midlands accent to my ear.

Anyway, plausability factor is down in this season. Still the increased cringe element in ep02 particularly, made up for it. The Barny thing was pure wrong.


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2008)

Louloubelle said:


> I'm pretty sure that I used to know the person who Jez is based on
> 
> He looks like him, talks like him and thinks and behaves like him, it's really very uncanny.  He worked in television but was also a musician (well in the same way that Jez is a musician)
> 
> His first name is Dom / Dominic, better not say his last name



This is sort of the point dumbo.


----------



## xenon (May 13, 2008)

Mininova.org is tracking ep01. You can probably find a torrent just through Google though. As I did for ep02. Use the Advance Search.


----------



## Xanadu (May 13, 2008)

There's an urbanite who kinda reminds me of Dobbie...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 13, 2008)

Xanadu said:


> There's an urbanite who kinda reminds me of Dobbie...



Name names.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Name names.



Innit! 

*grabs pitch fork*


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 13, 2008)

Does she do things in the urban stockroom?


----------



## vogonity (May 13, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I thought Dobbie was hot



Oh yes... <<swoons>>


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Haha! Jeremy's out of money at long last!


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

'Elgar..........?'


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Oh god Mark and his quest for The One!


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

oh mark.......................

"oh no, NOT SITTING!" heh


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

hehehehehhehe


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Haha!


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

This is a real return to form.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Balbi said:


> This is a real return to form.



Yup!


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

Timing is brilliant Mark. Comedown + eviction =


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

aaaahahahahaha


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

reasonable simulation....

TAGLINE.


----------



## Belushi (May 16, 2008)

cracking episode


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

Even the tiny TV is funny


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Balbi said:


> reasonable simulation....
> 
> TAGLINE.



LOL!


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

ahahahahhahahahahhaha


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

That was LOL


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

Do I have a 4th can. I've got the FA Cup Final tomorrow? It's only 4%


----------



## Herbsman. (May 16, 2008)

fuck! i knew i was missing something! bollocks! will have to catch it on 4+1


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

Johnson!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Ahahahahahahhahhahah!!!!!!


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

she's the ONE mark...look at her dress sense....


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

I fucking LOVE dobby


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

oh you cunt


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Haha Dobby's back! Heh poor old Mark...


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

YOU DAFT BASTARD.

(serious taking this, me?)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Balbi said:


> oh you cunt





Big Suze!!


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

if you just cut yourself a bit.....

you're supposed to rob them


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Wicked logic on stealing the credit card.


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

jeremy's a genius......I mean, seriously.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Balbi said:


> jeremy's a genius......I mean, seriously.





And  at your tagline.


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

Paterson Joseph FTW 

The tache is genius...

"are you ok with that?".......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Mark you fucking plum!


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

LOOK AT THE SUIT. THE SUIT. The suit


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Hahahah! Muthafucker bought Maccas bass?!!


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

APR goodness


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

A violin? Jeremy....whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhy?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Oh man....


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

oh dear

.....D Jez)


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

ROFL!!!!!!!!



hahahaha

win


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

That was fucking great!


----------



## El Jefe (May 16, 2008)

So it's OK to fancy Dobbie then?


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

just great telly.


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> So it's OK to fancy Dobbie then?



definitely


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> So it's OK to fancy Dobbie then?



Fuck yes.


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2008)

Another episode I've watched through my fingers.


----------



## Belushi (May 16, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> So it's OK to fancy Dobbie then?



hell yeah


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 16, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> So it's OK to fancy Dobbie then?



No.

For the love of god jefe


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

Here is her myspace profile.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=66665255


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Here is her myspace profile.
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=66665255



The line is behind you.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 16, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> No.
> 
> For the love of god jefe



You can fancy her myspace friend, Danielle.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (May 16, 2008)

i love peepshow! mark is all ego, jermeny is all heart.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> i love peepshow! mark is all ego, jermeny is all heart.



Is that the right way round?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> No.
> 
> For the love of god jefe



Fail.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is that the right way round?



She's a bit odd. She probably thinks so.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Fail.



No dillinger, senstive  Maybe even deep.


----------



## El Jefe (May 16, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> i love peepshow! mark is all ego, jermeny is all heart.



Have you been backing into those paradoxes again?

Surely the point is that they are both all ego, and both have no heart. To think otherwise is pretty much to miss the point


----------



## i-am-your-idea (May 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is that the right way round?



what do you mean the right way round.

everyone is all ego. everyone is all heart. both at once! none at all!

get with the picture


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 16, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> what do you mean the right way round.
> 
> everyone is all ego. everyone is all heart. both at once! none at all!
> 
> get with the picture



A tree


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> what do you mean the right way round.
> 
> everyone is all ego. everyone is all heart. both at once! none at all!
> 
> get with the picture



Your record is broken.


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2008)

Dobbie looks well foxy on her myspace pic.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

8ball said:


> Dobbie looks well foxy on her myspace pic.



I agree


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2008)

they obviously gave her that fringe in the show to make her less attractive


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

*expects Dobby fan groups on Facebook*


----------



## poului (May 16, 2008)

*t7mk-8*

Mark really did deserve that disastrous conclusion to tonight's episode.

Finding him increasingly unlikeable tbh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

Season 6 confirmed (although I kinda hope this doesn't just go on and on)!



> Darren Smith, Channel 4's Commissioning Editor for Comedy has announced that the broadcaster has ordered a sixth series of _Peep Show_ from producers Objective Productions. The sitcom, a cult Friday night hit for the channel, stars David Mitchell and Robert Webb as two socially dysfunctional flatmates.
> 
> Highly-praised creators Jesse Armstrong and Sam Bain will continue to write the series, with Mitchell and Webb reprising their roles as Mark and Jeremy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2008)

poului said:


> Mark really did deserve that disastrous conclusion to tonight's episode.
> 
> Finding him increasingly unlikeable tbh.



Er I've never found either particularly likeable! They're both wankers in their own way.


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2008)

I think they're making Mark more unlikeable on purpose.

Less comedy potential in sympathetic characters . .


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

I liked the very first series (iirc) because by the end of it, Mark had a kind of break down and was able to see himself for the first time. It was pretty clever. Of course he just slipped back into his old persona, and that series ended with Mark and Jeremy macing each other in the face.

I reckon this series is setting him up for another fall.

You know. Even further than jilting someone at a wedding.


----------



## Herbsman. (May 17, 2008)

Crap.


----------



## dlx1 (May 17, 2008)

same jokes  
_tho _
wanking over the queen


----------



## zoooo (May 17, 2008)

Who was the Australian woman?
Has she not been in Peep Show before? Or something very like it...


----------



## The Boy (May 17, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Who was the Australian woman?
> Has she not been in Peep Show before? Or something very like it...



Was she not in |Eastenders playing the young burd who shagged what's-his-name?  You know, the bald one that was friends with gary or someone with a name a bit like gary.


----------



## zoooo (May 17, 2008)

Yep! 

Minty!!

Kind of the same character as in Peep Show basically.


----------



## ethel (May 17, 2008)

ah, of course!


----------



## Augie March (May 17, 2008)

Rubbish actress if you ask me, storyline was a bit weak too but Mark's complete and utter despair and humliation at the end was well worth it. 

Oh, and wanking over the Queen... brilliant! I'm gonna start using 'Elgar!' as a  euphemism for losing the horn from now on.


----------



## onthebrightside (May 17, 2008)

4oD is not working  Good thing I'm still catching up with last week's episode.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Er I've never found either particularly likeable! They're both wankers in their own way.



One of my friends said I'm quite similar to Mark


----------



## zoooo (May 17, 2008)

Aw. Do you like spending your weekends at historical monuments?


----------



## El Jefe (May 17, 2008)

There was  a feature (Guardian?) that says all blokes watching Peep Show would like to be Superhans, believe they're probably more Jez but are actually Mark.


----------



## Belushi (May 17, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Aw. Do you like spending your weekends at historical monuments?



I do, and I buy 'History Today'


----------



## Xanadu (May 17, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> There was  a feature (Guardian?) that says all blokes watching Peep Show would like to be Superhans, believe they're probably more Jez but are actually Mark.



My bandmate looks just like superhans


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2008)

I had a mate a bit like Superhans, total fucking space cadet.

Not sure where he is, missing person


----------



## zoooo (May 17, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I do, and I buy 'History Today'



Cute!


To be fair, I'd kill myself if I was like Superhans. And possibly, Jez.

*edit*
Shit, that looks a bit wrong after the above post. Not meant that way.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> There was  a feature (Guardian?) that says all blokes watching Peep Show would like to be Superhans, believe they're probably more Jez but are actually Mark.


----------



## Augie March (May 17, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> There was  a feature (Guardian?) that says all blokes watching Peep Show would like to be Superhans, believe they're probably more Jez but are actually Mark.



I want to be Johnson.


----------



## poster342002 (May 17, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> wanking over the queen



Yes, they'll face howls of twattish outrage for that one.


----------



## zoooo (May 17, 2008)

Just realised there have never been any women I would want to be on Peep Show.


----------



## poster342002 (May 17, 2008)

Mark's aussie 'girlfiend" painfully reminds me of someone I dated. Right down to them dancing with someone else (they then disappeared for about 30 mins and returned with an item of the other person's fancy-dress. Took me a fortnight to twig what'd probably happeneded. What a mug I can be at times).


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 17, 2008)

Crispy and I have been ignoring this, bit disappointed with series 3. So quick question for you all - is it more like series 1 and 2 in terms of greatness, or is it more like 3? Is it still getting increasingly wacky?


----------



## zoooo (May 17, 2008)

I don't think it's being wacky.

It is less wacky than the last series.

More flat based stuff, rather than episodes set all over the place.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 17, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I don't think it's being wacky.
> 
> It is less wacky than the last series.
> 
> More flat based stuff, rather than episodes set all over the place.



This sounds promising.


----------



## poster342002 (May 17, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So quick question for you all - is it more like series 1 and 2 in terms of greatness, or is it more like 3? Is it still getting increasingly wacky?



It's a bit ... _darker_ in tone.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 17, 2008)

poster342002 said:


> It's a bit ... _darker_ in tone.


----------



## stavros (May 17, 2008)

Best episode of this series so far. Best line was from Jez in the sperm donor clinic;

"Hmm, the receptionist is quite good looking..... must be the warm up act."


----------



## krow (May 17, 2008)

I thinks it's peaked


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 17, 2008)

krow said:


> I thinks it's peaked



I agree, but it is still funny.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2008)

stavros said:


> Best episode of this series so far. Best line was from Jez in the sperm donor clinic;
> 
> "Hmm, the receptionist is quite good looking..... must be the warm up act."



nah it was marks 'mybe she's my hanging chad' that cracked me up


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 17, 2008)

Watched the first two episodes and thought it was shite, way past it's sell by date.

Gutted though, cos it used to be good.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2008)

Another vote for 'dobby is hawt' here.


----------



## zoooo (May 17, 2008)

They've already got another series commissioned after this one.
They want to carry on indefinitely. Which I actually find quite refreshing. I'm bored of all this 'must end on a high, stop making them after 2 series nonsense.'
It's not always the best thing to do.


----------



## salem (May 17, 2008)

onthebrightside said:


> 4oD is not working  Good thing I'm still catching up with last week's episode.



I was  too but it's ok, you can still watch on the Channel 4 website!

http://www.channel4.com/video/peep-show/catchup.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2008)

zoooo said:


> They've already got another series commissioned after this one.
> They want to carry on indefinitely. Which I actually find quite refreshing. I'm bored of all this 'must end on a high, stop making them after 2 series nonsense.'
> It's not always the best thing to do.



Er bullshit, I much prefer to end early on a high, quitting while ahead makes perfect sense. I really don't want PS to go on for much longer at all...


----------



## zoooo (May 17, 2008)

I hate when people say 'Er' at the start of a post. 

Despite that! I think that it works with some series. Like The Office and Extras for example, Gervais was right to finish when he did.

All I'm saying is that it's a refreshing (if not correct) attitude. Why ALWAYS stop so soon? It's nice that someone wants to continue as long as they reasonably can with something.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I hate when people say 'Er' at the start of a post.
> 
> Despite that! I think that it works with some series. Like The Office and Extras for example, Gervais was right to finish when he did.
> 
> All I'm saying is that it's a refreshing (if not correct) attitude. Why ALWAYS stop so soon? It's nice that someone wants to continue as long as they reasonably can with something.



Er because without a plan of how it's going to pan out it'll just resort to formula/tv exec pressure to re-produce the same old shit to keep the ratings high?


----------



## zoooo (May 18, 2008)

Er, maybe they have a fucking plan!
Give it a rest!

(Your er was funny though, I must admit.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Er, maybe they have a fucking plan!
> Give it a rest!
> 
> (Your er was funny though, I must admit.)





They don't though, saw an interview with them a little while ago where they just said they'll keep making them if they can get away with it and there's no real plan to draw things to a conclusion...


----------



## El Jefe (May 18, 2008)

I thought the first two of this series sucked and I'd given up, but last night's was totally back on form


----------



## Dhimmi (May 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> All I'm saying is that it's a refreshing (if not correct) attitude. Why ALWAYS stop so soon? It's nice that someone wants to continue as long as they reasonably can with something.



Errr. 

There's also a bit of a "MacBeth" myth amongst many comedians and comedy writers about doing a third series.

Peep Show just got it's commission for a sixth series btw...


----------



## zoooo (May 18, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They don't though, saw an interview with them a little while ago where they just said they'll keep making them if they can get away with it and there's no real plan to draw things to a conclusion...



Hmm. Do you mean McBain and thingy, or Mitchell and Webb? The first, I assume.


(Beginning with 'Um' also works, for future reference.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Hmm. Do you mean McBain and thingy, or Mitchell and Webb? The first, I assume.
> 
> 
> (Beginning with 'Um' also works, for future reference.)



Peep Show.

(there's also the expanded but equally useful 'erm' too  )


----------



## zoooo (May 18, 2008)

So many annoying words to choose from!

I meeeean, was it the writers of Peep Show or the actors.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> So many annoying words to choose from!
> 
> I meeeean, was it the writers of Peep Show or the actors.



Oh right, it was Mitchell and Webb...


----------



## g force (May 18, 2008)

This series has been a bit so-so but the wanking to the Queen and then "Elgar!!!" did make me laugh esp when he's in the store buying his loot.


----------



## xenon (May 18, 2008)

Think I prefered last week's. This was a bit predictable. The inevitable humiliation again. Some good lines as usual though.


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2008)

Whilst I am really enjoying this series, I did think Mark and Jez driving off after Mark and Sophie's "wedding" at the end of the last series was a perfect way to finish it.


----------



## alef (May 18, 2008)

I thought a perfect grand finale was the end of series two. Mark is about to marry Sophie, realizes he doesn't love her but will go through it anyway to avoid the embarrassment of calling it off. That was a natural conclusion to the Sophie saga.

The third series was distinctly weaker than everything else, just less funny and the characters not as consistent. But the fourth series is good so far, especially the second and now third episodes. Although it is now feeling formulaic and predictable it still has enough original one liners to keep me hooked. Yes, perhaps it's peaked, but not jumped the shark.

Looks like Dobby will be around for a bit. Probably some more "she's the one?" neurosis on it's way.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2008)

This is season five being shown at the moment.


----------



## Pavlik (May 18, 2008)

Mark did a little speech this week which reminded me of myself a bit too much for comfort.


----------



## purves grundy (May 19, 2008)

Finally managed to watch this week's episode, thought it was fuckin good. First episode - crap, second - v good, this un - excellent. More characters, and it's good to go back to JLB. Although I wonder, if every episode is based around Mark's search for 'the one' (although Jez's band stuff in ep 2 was welcome relief) it's gonna get rather tiresome. Why isn't he obsessed with work anymore?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 23, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahha!!!!

The look on Marks face.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 23, 2008)

Jez's mum is quite a fitty.


----------



## poului (May 23, 2008)

*88y978j0k*

Looks like they wanted to make Jez look a total cunt in this episode.

And they succeeded.


----------



## Firky (May 23, 2008)

Recorded got it to watch in a bit.


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 23, 2008)

I thought they would really struggle with series 5, but its still good stuff.

I'm too much like Mark, than I care to admit to myself


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2008)

Good episode. Nice to see superhans again

Te scen where mark tells discusses the money with jeremies parent was ace 'which way will ceasers thumb point'


----------



## purves grundy (May 23, 2008)

poului said:


> Looks like they wanted to make Jez look a total cunt in this episode.


Bit too much of a cunt, perhaps? Although I have met people who were almost as rude to their mums as he was. Great episode though.

I'm enjoying Series 5 more than 4, not quite as much as 3, nowhere near as much as 2 & 1.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 23, 2008)

It was not unrealistic - I have seen people be that rude to their mums.


----------



## poului (May 23, 2008)

*098;i-0k-o*

So, anyone find this week's girl attractive?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> It was not unrealistic - I have seen people be that rude to their mums.




As have I. Astonished first time I went round my italian friends house 'Mum, tea for me and my mate'

scant minutes later 'wheres that fucking tea mum'

Try that shit with my mum you'd be wearing the tea


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2008)

poului said:


> So, anyone find this week's girl attractive?



A bit, but she's no Dobby


----------



## purves grundy (May 23, 2008)

Dillinger 4 said:
			
		

> It was not unrealistic - I have seen people be that rude to their mums



Yeah me too, but I didn't see Jez being like that. He's looking pretty desperate this series though


----------



## AndrewNumLock (May 23, 2008)

It was good. I hope Dobby comes back though.


----------



## zoooo (May 24, 2008)

Best episode so far, I think!

And, oddly, was written by someone what is not one of the usual two...


----------



## cliche guevara (May 24, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> A bit, but she's no Dobby



Dobby is amazing.


----------



## Maggot (May 24, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Good episode. Nice to see superhans again


He was great, loved the bit where he talked about taking acid at his dad's funeral to make it more intense. 

Really enjoyed last nights, but have only see 2 of this seasons episodes.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 24, 2008)

I've only seen one episode I think,

Is it really any good?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

It's a bit formulaic and predictable now and the acting is poor, but the first couple of series are very funny


----------



## purves grundy (May 24, 2008)

Heathen


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2008)

Another good episode I thought...


----------



## Citizen66 (May 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a bit formulaic and predictable now and the acting is poor, but the first couple of series are very funny



Well being funny is one thing but does it change anyone's minds or challenge anything like Morris or is it just funny for funny's sake like Gervais?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

It's funny, that's all - it's a sitcom!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2008)

Yes, it's definitely nowhere near the same standard of 'challenging things' as people like Morris or even Sacha Baron Cohen.  It's just a funny sitcom with some moments of near-total embarrassment.


----------



## Gingerman (May 24, 2008)

poului said:


> So, anyone find this week's girl attractive?


I think she'd scrub up quite well


----------



## spacemonkey (May 24, 2008)

Can anyone get this on 4OD yet, it's not appearing in the listings through Virgin media.


----------



## Firky (May 24, 2008)

Interesting how male rape goes unchallanged I thought.


----------



## zoooo (May 24, 2008)

That was a hilarious and interesting concept.

Of course he didn't even try pushing her off.

It was more a semi rape allowed to continue and barely challenged through politeness.


----------



## Firky (May 24, 2008)

zoooo said:


> allowed to continue and barely challenged through politeness.



Which is why it was so dark.


----------



## zoooo (May 24, 2008)

Indeed.

Silly old Mark. 'She didn't shove anything up my arse so it wasn't a real rape'.


----------



## Firky (May 24, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Silly old Mark. 'She didn't shove anything up my arse so it wasn't a real rape'.



I forgot about that bit


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 24, 2008)

"We didn't say it was bum rape"


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

He didn't exactly seem traumatised by it


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

"I want you to..."
"FUCK ME"


----------



## Firky (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> "I want you to..."
> "FUCK ME"



Well you are only human but I can't forgive you for killing moffs


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Basil:


----------



## onthebrightside (May 24, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Can anyone get this on 4OD yet, it's not appearing in the listings through Virgin media.



As a download, yes.


----------



## Firky (May 24, 2008)

Basil


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2008)

Jez going through his Aunt's stuff: "Oh wow, look at this."
Superhans: "What is it, a dildo?"


----------



## Mapped (May 24, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Can anyone get this on 4OD yet, it's not appearing in the listings through Virgin media.



It was on Virgin 4od at 1:30am last night for me . It did start with Ad's which was a bit unusual.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> It's funny, that's all - it's a sitcom!



Hasn't ticked all my boxes then


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

Are you mental? Does comedy have to make some kind of political point or something? It's can't just be silly?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> Hasn't ticked all my boxes then


 

two things you might like about it

No laughter track. And the characters thoughts being spoken in a voiceover. Some of the best bits are from the characters random thoughts


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2008)

"you my friend are a rape victim"

Fucking hell!


----------



## electrogirl (May 30, 2008)

mummy! coffee! fucky hurry uppy!


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2008)

I was singing that to myself all last night!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2008)

Haha! At least Mark is getting it without being raped this time!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2008)

quality so far


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2008)

Very good for the first half. Bit weak on the second half, but still lulz ahead of other tv lulz


----------



## El Jefe (May 30, 2008)

yeh, started well and went very flat i thought. The Callie character was crap, tbh. Too OTT, even for Peepshow.


----------



## purves grundy (May 30, 2008)

yeah, same thoughts...


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 31, 2008)

I've definately enjoyed series 5 more than series 4 so far. In 4 they seemed to degenerate from likeable idiots/assholes into just plain idiots/assholes. Seems to have got more of the likeableness back this series


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2008)

I thought last night was the weakest so far this series. I think the problem may have been that it was taking place in exceptional settings, ie. on tour, rather than within Mark and Jez's normal pathetic excuses for lives.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 31, 2008)

next week is the last in the series!


----------



## purves grundy (May 31, 2008)

stavros said:


> I thought last night was the weakest so far this series. I think the problem may have been that it was taking place in exceptional settings, ie. on tour, rather than within Mark and Jez's normal pathetic excuses for lives.



But think back to the University of Dartmouth gig in series 2 - a superb piece of comedy with a great (albeit somewhat implausible!) storyline and far more believable characters.

Do agree with The Rev M that this series is better than the last though. Episodes 2, 3, and 4 have been crackers. Let's hope for a good un to end on next week.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 31, 2008)

If anyone has a link for the latest episode it'd be appreciated.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 31, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> next week is the last in the series!



6 episodes in series 5?! Are you sure?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 31, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> But think back to the University of Dartmouth gig in series 2 - a superb piece of comedy with a great (albeit somewhat implausible!) storyline and far more believable characters.



Yeah, I love the quote in that one about "how easy it is to steal a piece of education"


----------



## cliche guevara (May 31, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> 5 episodes in series 5?! Are you sure?



Six, surely? This was number five, I think.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 31, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Six, surely? This was number five, I think.



Yeah, 6, that's what I said...


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 31, 2008)

Classic 

Best ever...


----------



## jasoon (May 31, 2008)

bloody hell it's still not on 4OD (last night's) 
where else is it streamable


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 1, 2008)

> bloody hell it's still not on 4OD (last night's)



I know i purposefully missed it in order to watch something else.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2008)

Cleverly they're releasing the dvd very quickly after the series ends: link


----------



## jasoon (Jun 1, 2008)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I know i purposefully missed it in order to watch something else.



ch4 are fucking useless/lazy

that is rapid for a dvd release, bit strange, people will have seen it and be a bit sick of watching it again so soon (I know I would, there's only so much of it I can take)  an xmas release would have been more tactile


----------



## Ranu (Jun 1, 2008)

jasoon said:


> an xmas release would have been more tactile



Tactile


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 1, 2008)

tactical


----------



## jasoon (Jun 1, 2008)

Ranu said:


> Tactile




Wasn't sure if tactile or tactical would have been appropriate, so went with tactile, ok


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2008)

jasoon said:


> ch4 are fucking useless/lazy
> 
> that is rapid for a dvd release, bit strange, people will have seen it and be a bit sick of watching it again so soon (I know I would, there's only so much of it I can take)  an xmas release would have been more tactile



I missed an episode and buy the dvds anyway so for me I'd prefer it released sooner than later...


----------



## Herbsman. (Jun 1, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> ...if every episode is based around Mark's search for 'the one' (although Jez's band stuff in ep 2 was welcome relief) it's gonna get rather tiresome.


 
Ahem.


----------



## Xanadu (Jun 1, 2008)

Have a search for tvdownloads channel on youtube.


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2008)

"As my mother used to say, 'You're a real piece of shit'."


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2008)

stavros said:


> I thought last night was the weakest so far this series. I think the problem may have been that it was taking place in exceptional settings, ie. on tour, rather than within Mark and Jez's normal pathetic excuses for lives.



personally, i thought it was lol-tastic. series 5 ftw


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> personally, i thought it was lol-tastic. series 5 ftw



For some reason I can imagine Mark saying "lol-tastic".


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2008)

Excellent first half so far.


Jeremy as a $cio


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2008)

Good stuff from Johnson as well. Loving his new tache


----------



## zoooo (Jun 6, 2008)

Great episode!

In fact, dare I say, perfect episode.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2008)

Fucking funny episode, watching Mark trying to fire someone, Jez becoming the PS version of Scientologist, and the new tv getting wrecked with Marks smug line about home insurance. Great end to the season, DVD's on pre-order!


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 7, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Good stuff from Johnson as well. Loving his new tache



What was his comment about looking at documents on the plasma screen?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2008)

And Dobby, poor fucking idiot Mark lost his chance!!?


----------



## mhwfc (Jun 7, 2008)

The cult's office scenes were filmed just down the road from me, by Watford Town Hall. I wonder if they baptise people in the pond


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 7, 2008)

I "heart" Peep Show


----------



## Fledgling (Jun 7, 2008)

Good stuff all round, though I'm not sure if this can top eating "mummy" and Mark's rebuttal concerinng the confusion of metric and imperial alcoholic measurments. There haven't been enough history musings from Mark this series (apart from the not-rape episode which was probably the best), it works well when you see the bleak but likeable every day situations, they move out of the flat a lot more now. Personally like the first two series best with this and four following. 3 was the weakest I thought.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jun 8, 2008)

Piss poor. I hope they don't continue to murder a once excellent show for another series.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 8, 2008)

God this is TV gold, it really is.

'It was HD ready! It was HD ready!!'

I've been laughing at that all week.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 8, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> What was his comment about looking at documents on the plasma screen?



'When you look at a document on that baby, you really are _LOOKING AT THAT DOCUMENT_.'

(or nearly)


----------



## xenon (Jun 8, 2008)

Past week, I've watched series 1 - 4 again and the last episode of 5. 6 has been commissioned and I'm not sick of it yet.

Don't have a favourite series but prefer the episodes with the more plausible scenarios. Although that said, things like Jeremy eating a partially barbecued pet dog in panic still crack me up.

The funniest elements I think though, are the turns of phrase and voiced thoughts of the characters. A bit too close to home at times.


----------



## xenon (Jun 8, 2008)

"Goodbye mark Credit Manager. hello Mark Senior Credit manager."


----------



## jasoon (Jun 9, 2008)

Wookey said:


> 'It was HD ready! It was HD ready!!'
> 
> I've been laughing at that all week.



lol


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2008)

Series 6 DVD arrived in the post this morning, the relationship tree in the extras causes much giggling when you see the utter train wreck they both are at them all at once!


----------



## dogroughzine (Jul 1, 2008)

watched it a few times in the past but only discovered its true brilliance recently , watched most of the first few series on 4od, brilliant stuff.

favourite quote

"no i want four naan breads"
"four naan jeremy? FOUR? that's insane"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2008)

Peep show is fucking awesome. 'I'm the ruhr! I'm the ruhr! and nobodies even mentioned dambusters'


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 1, 2008)

yup it's wuality.

'i LITERALLY have no idea what that means!'


----------



## idioteque (Jul 1, 2008)

"But it's H.D. ready, IT'S H.D. READY!"


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

One of my favourite ever shows.


----------



## Augie March (Jul 1, 2008)

"OK boys, you've had your fun with the sectioning. There'll be no more sectioning today!"


----------



## g force (Jul 1, 2008)

"Super Hans got a bass loop for our track that is so good that when he tried turning it off, he physically couldn't do it."


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

"Ah, Dobby...the acceptable face of woman.  I hardly have to modify my behaviour at all when I'm around her"

"What's a washing machine doing in the middle of a pub?  I'm freaking out, I need a drink"


----------



## Augie March (Jul 1, 2008)

"Stop it Jeremy, you're not James Bond"

"I AM James Bond"


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2008)

' This is like a porn film, except that I'm not wanking and I want to cry'


(that could be a misquote)


----------



## Augie March (Jul 1, 2008)

"I'm not co-managing a pub called 'Free The Paedos'!"


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 1, 2008)

i love this show too - especially the earlier stuff.
didn't think much of the last series.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2008)

merged with mega thread

(search won't find four letter words, but it will find phrases if you put them in quotes eg. "peep show"

I agree with CharlieAddict. 1 and 2 were excellent. 3 started to lose it and 4 was  a pap. I didn't finish it and haven't been watching 5. When they turned Johnson into a maniac, instead of a straightman, that was the beginning of the end.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

"Are you ordering me to piss myself?" - that, for me, is the best sequence in any of the 5 series


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> i love this show too - especially the earlier stuff.
> didn't think much of the last series.



no?

'you my friend, are a rape victim'

'She didn't stick anything up my bum'

'No one said it was bumrape Mark'


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> "Are you ordering me to piss myself?" - that, for me, is the best sequence in any of the 5 series


 My favourite scene is the one where Mark eats 'Mummy'.  Series 4 IIRC.


----------



## Augie March (Jul 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> "Are you ordering me to piss myself?" - that, for me, is the best sequence in any of the 5 series



"Yes I'm doing it already! I'm so pathetic that as soon as you ordered me to piss myself I started the procedure... This is what you've done, you've ground down my sense of self-worth over the years. I hope you're proud!"


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

Augie March said:


> "Yes I'm doing it already! I'm so pathetic that as soon as you ordered me to piss myself I started the procedure... This is what you've done, you've ground down my sense of self-worth over the years. I hope you're proud!"



I must've seen that about 5 times now and it makes me snort and do all sorts of other mental laughing noises every time.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2008)

ah classic! might have to watch series five again! genius stuff


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2008)

i really like the Peep Show but did you see that programme with the writers? 

they were two deeply unfunny men.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you mean the Mitchel & Webb show? The actors (David Mitchell and Robert Webb) aren't the writers (Jesse Armstrong and Sam Bain), if that's what you meant.


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2008)

oh no, i like Mitchell and Webb. 

no, the men i saw must be the other two you mention. can't remember the programme but i was just surprised at how dull and unfunny they seemed to be.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2008)

foo said:


> i really like the Peep Show but did you see that programme with the writers?
> 
> they were two deeply unfunny men.


 They must be better at writing than at being funny in front of the cameras, which is why they're writers.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2008)

"Haha, they think I've pissed myself, but I have the last laugh because actually, I've just cum in my pants"


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

foo said:


> i really like the Peep Show but did you see that programme with the writers?
> 
> they were two deeply unfunny men.



It was the Culture Show.  Yeah, they were a complete pair of nerdlingers but fairy nuff, they write great stuff!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 2, 2008)

I love series one of Peep Show...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I love series one of Peep Show...



The pepper spray...

"It's not Jeremy"


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 6, 2008)

All 5 series are available free to watch on the new Channel 4 "4OD" service.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 6, 2008)

If you're one of the few who can get 4OD to work.

I am


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 6, 2008)

Just had a try of it, seemed OK


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 6, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I love series one of Peep Show...



I watched that on DVD at the beginning of the year - it's probably the most I've laughed so far in 2008


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> If you're one of the few who can get 4OD to work.
> 
> I am




Well you could torrent and save yourself installing that piece o shit software


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 6, 2008)

I had Channel Four Shitware installed for about ten minutes once - soon went into the trash bin


----------



## cybershot (Sep 7, 2008)

There's a good torrent out there with all 5 series, takes a good while to download mind.


----------

